# Liberty is a premie..



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Well most of you guys know that baby just kidded on the 2nd and something was wrong with her kid, liberty. 
I have a few problems.. 

~I checked up on the whole "pooping blood" thing. She does cry when she poops unless we are wiping her with a warm wet towel. 
In the poop there is a little bit of blood mixed in there. It's not every time she poops but it's in there. What should I do for that? 

~ she is premature. One of her back hoof pad thingy (just above the hooves, idk what it's called) is still pink. Most her hooves are still squishy an here's the worst part, her teeth are JUST coming in.. They hurt her when she nurses, is there anything I can give her to ease her pain? 

~ since she is premature we are giving her nutridrench and we did give her some bcomplex mixed in there but that was just once. Is there any thing else I can give her to get her to be a strong baby? 

~ if I go to pet her chin she lays her head on my hand and just stays there even if it requires stretching her neck. Kind of like she things she's still in the birth canal waiting to come out. 


Right now I took her away from her mom (baby) and I am bottle feeding her to make sure that she is getting what she needs. So no worries there. 
I just don't know what to so from here. 
Any help would be grateful!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh and I'm milking baby (her dam) and giving liberty the milk. If that makes a difference.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She needs a shot of BoSe. That selenium will do wonders for her. Not a whole lot you can do for the pain. 

Just keep bottle feeding. Their internal organs need time to catch up.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is the kid scouring or is it normal baby poo with blood?

If she is too premature, her internal organs might not be all the way developed, I hope that isn't the case. 
How pre-mature is she?

The pink pad color can be normal.

Her teeth just coming in, maybe try some human infant teething stuff, might work.

Is she weak or are you in a selenium deficient area, maybe give a small Bo-Se shot.

Newborns, are funny when messed with and stay in weird positions, if you make a loud noise, will fall flat down to the ground(duck) scared and will stay there for a while. Kind as you explained, like she thinks she's still in the birth canal waiting to come out. 

I would leave her with momma and go out and bottle feed her as well, until you know, she is getting enough and gets stronger. If it isn't to late, she can still have momma and you won't have to bottle feed later, unless you prefer a bottle baby.

You may want to get a fecal test done for e-coli or something that a very young goat kid can get. The blood doesn't seem right. 

Praying for the baby.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> Is the kid scouring or is it normal baby poo with blood?
> 
> If she is too premature, her internal organs might not be all the way developed, I hope that isn't the case.
> How pre-mature is she?
> ...


It is normal baby poo. Thank god. 
We don't know how premature as it was a fence breeding:/ 
We aren't in a selenium deficient area either.

I would put her back with mom & bottle feed as well but my goats aren't at my house & I don't trust leaving her there with her mom. 
I don't mind bottle feeding her either!

As for the blood it's not that much. Ill try and get a picture next time she goes potty.

I did notice when she peed earlier that it was BRIGHT yellow. I know that it could be from dehydration but she has been getting enough milk. Maybe it's from her catching up? Who knows. 
But around 1 she downed a good amount of milk finally 
She's doing pretty good!!

Thank you guys for the help


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yellow pee could also be from the nutra drench. or B complex..Baby Aspirin for teething pain or real Vanilla extract rubbed on the gums..she looked to be good size from her pic..as for her laying her head in your hand...all my new babies do that...they are hoping to nurse lol..I had twin born once full term with no teeth..skin was still stretched over..my vet said sometimes they just dont break through before being born, not to worry about it lol..they both did just fine. On her bottle feeding, be sure to weigh her so you know how much milk to feed


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

happybleats said:


> yellow pee could also be from the nutra drench. or B complex..Baby Aspirin for teething pain or real Vanilla extract rubbed on the gums..she looked to be good size from her pic..as for her laying her head in your hand...all my new babies do that...they are hoping to nurse lol..I had twin born once full term with no teeth..skin was still stretched over..my vet said sometimes they just dont break through before being born, not to worry about it lol..they both did just fine. On her bottle feeding, be sure to weigh her so you know how much milk to feed


I've never gone on weight so I'm not sure how to do that.. But I do know that she doesn't take the milk SO well. She does take the majority of what I give her. When it gets to the bottom she lets go and won't suck. Don't know why.

Her body is a good size. Her head however looks about like a Nigerians.. 
Here's a pic of her today jumping and playing. She is doing that for the first time today 
Thank you!!!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

she's adorable! glad she's doing well!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Nchen thank you 

Happybleats, I just measured what I usually give her. It's just under a cup. She doesn't drink all of it though so she probably drink half a cup to 3/4 of a cup 3 times a day then once in the middle of the night.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

If you weigh her and multiply that by 16 you will get her weight in ounces,,, multiply that by 10% to see how much milk in a 24 hour she needs..then divide that by at least four feedings...I try not to give more than 16 oz at a time...

She is a doll...Im glad she is playful..its a very good sign..


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

She's such a sweetie!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you both!! 

She's napping right now. Lol my dogs like to watch her jump around & when she wakes up they scratch at the door or whine. So when she wakes up ill put a little more than a cup in the bottle. Maybe she'll drink the whole thing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What a sweet baby, glad she is nursing well. 


Is there any way to bring momma to you? Just curious?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> What a sweet baby, glad she is nursing well.
> 
> Is there any way to bring momma to you? Just curious?


There is BUT there's no where for her to stay:/ 
I could put her on our dog lead during the day but for the night, I don't have a crate big enough for her to stay in:/


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Let her stay in the house hahaha. I know I'm the only one that crazy. I have a dog kennel I would give you if you were close enough


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL.


Do you have a garage or outbuilding and make her a spot there?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Lol thanks holly 

Mom doesn't even like the baby in the house IN THE CRATE. Let alone baby herself:/ 

As for the garage idea, we have a carport & that's where liberty's one crate is. That's the only area we have. 
We do have a greenhouse only in use at night but it gets pretty toasty in there.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

So I was feeding her this morning & noticed her gums are bleeding. Probably from teething. Could that be the blood in her poo?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I dont think so. How much blood in her stool? does she seem to strain to poop?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

happybleats said:


> I dont think so. How much blood in her stool? does she seem to strain to poop?


Yeah. 
& not that much. 
Last night I think had the most blood and there was about 40% max of her poo was blood. Normally it's not much. It's just red lines. Kind of like veins.


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

She is such a beautiful little doeling! Looks like you are doing a good job with her.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Pixie13 said:


> She is such a beautiful little doeling! Looks like you are doing a good job with her.


Thank you! 
She hasn't been eating very well today. I'm thinking about using the black nipple. I hope she starts eating better. Poor baby :/


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

emilieanne said:


> Thank you!
> She hasn't been eating very well today. I'm thinking about using the black nipple. I hope she starts eating better. Poor baby :/


Sometimes a bigger hole (although makes them lazy) lets milk flow easier and she won't tire or work as hard to nurse... It helped my kiko babies


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

lovemykidds said:


> Sometimes a bigger hole (although makes them lazy) lets milk flow easier and she won't tire or work as hard to nurse... It helped my kiko babies


Yeah, she just isn't crazy about it. Dunno why. 
Just fed her. Haven't seen any more blood but her gums still bother her. I should be getting the oral gel soon.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

You could rub whiskey on it.. Do not drink it yourself. Heehee


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Lol that can't hurt her?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

No whiskey won't hurt her. I use beer to help get a goats rumen working again. 
A little whiskey on the gums won't hurt, just help the pain a bit.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I'd say that about 25% of my kids are born with the teeth not thru the gums and they certainly are not premies (hand breeding so I know the date). 

A tiny bit of whisky or oragel but the oragel will numb the mouth so she may have trouble latching onto the nipple if you rub it on before feeding her. There is a bit of blood when the teeth break thru, same as with any baby animals that is teething. Blood that had gone thru the system comes out looking like coffee grounds not blood. Fresh looking blood in the poo would be from someplace close to the anus or in the last part of the bowel.

I've had pink looking dew claws and hoofs on full term kids that turn white as they get older.

Liberty is sure a cutie. Good job!

Vitamin B turns urine a dark or bright yellow. Most of those nutridrench things have Vit B complex added to them and will change the color of urine! 

Moms milk is the best thing for her to be drinking.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I will try & find the Wiley for her! Lol. Thanks lacie

Lotsagoats, thank you. Another thing that would lead me to believe she was a premie is because her dam is a really small nubian. I don't even understand how she kept liberty that long. 
With the blood in her poo, could it be from her straining to use the bathroom? It's only on the sides not the inside.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Straining to poop can cause blood...Have you watched her poop? does she strain?? If so Add a bit of mineral oil or cooking oil to her bottle to help her along...an enema might be a gie her a good start...


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

happybleats said:


> Straining to poop can cause blood...Have you watched her poop? does she strain?? If so Add a bit of mineral oil or cooking oil to her bottle to help her along...an enema might be a gie her a good start...


I have watched her pop. She squats and sorta hunches up, then she will cry. 
Could I put olive oil or vegetable oil in there? 
Also, how do you do an enema? Lol I must sound pretty dumb. I've just never had these problems with my mini's. :/


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I would mix a few cc's of water with a couple cc's of olive oil. Warm it up to about 100 degrees, draw it up in a small syringe (about 4 cc's) and put it up her little butt, slowly push down on the plunger of the syringe.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> I would mix a few cc's of water with a couple cc's of olive oil. Warm it up to about 100 degrees, draw it up in a small syringe (about 4 cc's) and put it up her little butt, slowly push down on the plunger of the syringe.


Ewwey lol ok. Poor baby. Ill do that in the morning. Kind of scared..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah....pretty invasive....I don't like doing it, I much rather drench them with oil.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

enemas are not that bad..lol I use olive oil and warm water..lay baby on your lap with her back legs hanging down ( I do it over the tub since I can bleach it later) use a syringe to draw up the water and oil mix..stir well each time...insert just the tip of the syringe in her recum..just the tip...push the plunger slowly...about 3-5 cc at a time..message tummy if after a few minutes she does squirt anything out do it again..keep mesageing..once she poops a good amount give her a rest...this cantake 30-40 minutesor longer..be patient..dont over fill her with the enema...the oil that is left in her system will help keep things moving along...a teaspoon of olive or veg. oil in her bottle will help as well...

It does sounds ike she is constipated...hopefully the one enema will help..I have had to do a few times until I see baby pooping on her own..


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok thank you guys!! 

She does poop on her own, I guess it just hurts her. 
If we take a warm wet rag and start wiping her off she poops just fine.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

..then add a about 1/2-1 teaspoon olive or cooking oil in her bottle, see if that doesnt help her poop easier...be very gentle in rubbing her bum so it doesnt get raw..keep a watch on her tummy.it should feel fim but not hard, should look flat (slightly poochy is ok as long as its not hard)..but if its sticking out quite a bit or hard, re measure her milk, If her tummy stays sunken, then she needs more milk, weight her every few days to be sure she is getting the amount she needs.. I think she is in great hands!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

happybleats said:


> ..then add a about 1/2-1 teaspoon olive or cooking oil in her bottle, see if that doesnt help her poop easier...be very gentle in rubbing her bum so it doesnt get raw..keep a watch on her tummy.it should feel fim but not hard, should look flat (slightly poochy is ok as long as its not hard)..but if its sticking out quite a bit or hard, re measure her milk, If her tummy stays sunken, then she needs more milk, weight her every few days to be sure she is getting the amount she needs.. I think she is in great hands!!


Thanks I put olive oil in her bottle this morning. 
She's been taking a little more than usual. Thank god. 
After a bottle she usually looks a little sunken in but I've been getting her to look flat the past few feedings!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

She isn't yelling any more when she poops!! so the oil worked. But now she won't take her bottle period. Guess I just gotta keep fighting her. Lol other than that I'm chasing her around the house and currently I only have a general area of where she's at. 
This was her 2 days ago going around the house:
She was quite curious!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok I found her..... Behind the chair sleeping.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Not eating is not ok...we need to find why...there are only a few reasons for them not to eat...milk toxcity, (getting milk in the wrong tummy)getting too much, constipation or diarriah....
If she hunched up? one pic looks like it...??
I would be giving C DAntitoxin, Electolytes, take her temp...feed her more often but less to give time for her tummy to digest...with the constipation Im concerned her digestion may not be right...

while bottle feeding, there is that chance milk got inot the rumen tummy instead of the milk tummy...CD Antitoxin will help with that...


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

happybleats said:


> Not eating is not ok...we need to find why...there are only a few reasons for them not to eat...milk toxcity, (getting milk in the wrong tummy)getting too much, constipation or diarriah....
> If she hunched up? one pic looks like it...??
> I would be giving C DAntitoxin, Electolytes, take her temp...feed her more often but less to give time for her tummy to digest...with the constipation Im concerned her digestion may not be right...
> 
> while bottle feeding, there is that chance milk got inot the rumen tummy instead of the milk tummy...CD Antitoxin will help with that...


She's been like this since birth. 
I try probably every hour to get her to eat. Usually later in the day she will suckle a little bit. 
She tried to nurse on everything BUT the bottle. :/ 
She still has the yellow baby poo. I don't know when that is suppose to go away but she still has it. 
She poops quite a few times a day so I'm pretty sure she's not constipated. And she doesn't hunch up. Not sure what picture you're looking at? 
Ill take her temp here in a few minutes. 
When she does poop occasionally she'll squat or just keep squatting after she peed.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Temperature is 102.8 

Last night she chewed down pretty good today she didnt have an interested in eating but did any way because she knows Moma is gunna get it in there no matter what.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

second pic near kitchen..she looks slightly hunched but could just be the way sheis standing....
Temp is good
does she get her full daily milk amount by the days end?? if so she just may need less milk with more frequent feedings, like her mom would do..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yellow poop can last up to a month in some kids..as long as its firm and not watery, its fine...


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh it's firm. Lol is like bouncy sorta. Idk how to explain it. 
She usually gets close to a good amount. 
How much do you think she should be getting? 
When I feed her I mark with a washable marker where the milk is. I don't stop trying to get her to nurse until I think she got a good amount.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sounds like pretty normal poop : ) 
if you weigh her then multiply that by 16 to get her weight in ounces..then multiply that by 10% to see how much milk she needsper day...then divide that into as many feedings as she needs....if she can only drink 1 once at a time..and needs 8 ounces a day..feed her 8 times a day ..this can be a pain..but as she gets older she will drink more at a time..re weigh her at least weekly and adjust her milk according to what she weighs...


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

happybleats said:


> sounds like pretty normal poop : )
> if you weigh her then multiply that by 16 to get her weight in ounces..then multiply that by 10% to see how much milk she needsper day...then divide that into as many feedings as she needs....if she can only drink 1 once at a time..and needs 8 ounces a day..feed her 8 times a day ..this can be a pain..but as she gets older she will drink more at a time..re weigh her at least weekly and adjust her milk according to what she weighs...


Alright. 
I just went to feed her & the blood is back and making a statement.......... D: help!!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow...poor baby..is she still straining to poo?? How old is she now?? Cocci comes to mind but Im thinking sheis only a few days old??/ a week maybe..Im looking some stuff up, here is some things I have found on bloody stool so far...

goat-link.com
Dark, loose Feces, not quite scours-- Sometimes bloody, usually seen in well fed kids under 12 weeks old: It could be: Clostridium perfringens type D also called Enterotoxemia..treatment is C D Antitoxin..I would cut milk for 12-24 hours give electros give babies tummy time to rest...
**************************************
*Watery or foamy; pasty, dark or bloody Scours-- Foul smell, looks as though contains unclotted blood and sometimes tissue and mucus. Effecting kids between 4 weeks and 5 months old with the highest incidence being between 4 & 7 weeks of age. : It could be: Coccidiosis
I know she is not runny..but some times cocci doesnt present scours.how ever she is a bit young too...but keep it in mind...maybe have a fecal done


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

happybleats said:


> Wow...poor baby..is she still straining to poo?? How old is she now?? Cocci comes to mind but Im thinking sheis only a few days old??/ a week maybe..Im looking some stuff up, here is some things I have found on bloody stool so far...
> 
> goat-link.com
> Dark, loose Feces, not quite scours-- Sometimes bloody, usually seen in well fed kids under 12 weeks old: It could be: Clostridium perfringens type D also called Enterotoxemia..treatment is C D Antitoxin..I would cut milk for 12-24 hours give electros give babies tummy time to rest...
> ...


She is 5 days young! She is still straining to poo. 
Should I cut the milk and just be giving her water mixed with gatoraid? If so, do I syringe it into her or..? Because I'm not sure if she would drink it out of a tub. :/


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Do you or any of your friends have cd antitoxin? ): poor baby


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

found this little tid bit..kind of goes with what Im thinking...if while she was straining to poop she may have caused a tear..

Besides color and form, another indicator of sickness in a goat is blood in the feces. Old blood causes black feces and is caused by bleeding higher in the digestive tract. Bright red blood is caused by bleeding in the intestine. Blood in the feces is an indicator to call a veterinarian.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

iwould cut milk for 12 hours..do a watch to see,,,5 days is a bit young to worry about Cocci..I think the straining is causing problems..I would use the home made electros for her in a bottle...you can cut the recipe in half since she is so little and this makes a lot...I agree with lovemykidds to give C D Antitoxin 


Homemade Electrolytes
A half gallon of hot water
2-6 Tablespoons of Unsulphured Blackstrap Molasses
1-2 Tablespoons of Either Sea Salt, Epsom Salt, Baking Soda or Table Salt.
1 cup of Apple Cider Vinegar

Mix well and drench or let them drink it.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I will do that when I get home from milking!! 

Ill text everyone to try and find it. 
I'm guessing if my friends don't have it ill have to call the vet?:/


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Hmm, are you feeding her pasteurized or raw milk? I wouldn't cut milk out completely, mix it 50/50 with water or electrolytes. I would also give her a CD&T shot or the anti toxin.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Hmm, are you feeding her pasteurized or raw milk? I wouldn't cut milk out completely, mix it 50/50 with water or electrolytes. I would also give her a CD&T shot or the anti toxin.


Alright! 
I'm feeding her moms raw milk.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

moms raw milk is good for her...but lets give her a rest for about 12 hours..seeif we cant get her little intestines a rest...


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

happybleats said:


> moms raw milk is good for her...but lets give her a rest for about 12 hours..seeif we cant get her little intestines a rest...


Alright. So just do the electrolytes with no milk for 12 hours?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Also can I use just regular molasses? 

It says 100% pure grandma (from Canada)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes.and yes : ) you can use the moslasses you have on hand...


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Cool cause she is SCREAMING! Lol 

Thank you guys so much! ill update ASAP.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Well I made it and set it on the floor. 

She RAN to it and chugged it. Lol
But shortly after she sneezed almost half of it out of her mouth. Well not sneeze but shake it out! She does that almost every time she drinks some but she keeps coming back for more so I guess she likes it


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

it would be better to bottle feed the electros...are you also feeding her milk in a bowl??

babies have a "trap door" called a reticulum..it closed off the other stomaches so milk can go right to the milk tummy called the abomasum...the reticulum closes off when the baby tilts her head to nurse...if she laps from a bowl that trap door wont close and she could get milk/elecros in the rumen chambor where it will sit because she can not digest it...with milk this is dangerous because it will become toxic..electros will causeless trouble but can still upset her tummy and if she inhales in the lungs can cause pueunomia...


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

happybleats said:


> it would be better to bottle feed the electros...are you also feeding her milk in a bowl??
> 
> babies have a "trap door" called a reticulum..it closed off the other stomaches so milk can go right to the milk tummy called the abomasum...the reticulum closes off when the baby tilts her head to nurse...if she laps from a bowl that trap door wont close and she could get milk/elecros in the rumen chambor where it will sit because she can not digest it...with milk this is dangerous because it will become toxic..electros will causeless trouble but can still upset her tummy and if she inhales in the lungs can cause pueunomia...


I am deffinatly making sure she doesn't inhale it!! I personally have had pneumonia 4 time in my 15 years of life and I wouldn't wish it on ANYONE let alone goats.  
I am not feeding her milk in a bowl. Only the bottle but I stopped at 2 because that's when I gave her the electrolytes. 
I can bottle feed them just I thought it was fine because it said at the bottom of the recipe to mix well and drench or let them drink it so I assumed (bad to do, I know:/) that it ment out of the bowl. I guess not. I can bottle feed it?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well normally it's the pasteurized milk that makes it harder for them to potty. But that's not the case....
Yes, bottle feed the electrolytes. How much milk was she drinking per day?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol.yes...for older goats bowls are fine..guess I should have noted that...feeding the electros is just fine in a bottle...that way she dont sneeze half of it out  also I owuld feed her the electros like I would the milk..so if I fed her 1 ounce every hour I would do electros at 1 ounce every hour...


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Alright!! Should I hear it up or is it ok at room temperature? 
Little bits- it depended on the day really. 
I never measured out the amount. :/ I'm sure that's bad. I just fed her probably every hour to hour and a half.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes..it should be warm....Do measure...if she is getting too much that could be her issue..trouble digesting..better safe and measure


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

She might drink more if it's warm.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

And I would say feed her every 4 hours and MEASURE IT! Whatever bottle you are using, take a measuring cup pour 1 ounce in the bottle, take a sharpie and mark 1oz, add another ounce and mark it, so on so fourth. That way you know how much she is getting. Too much can be the problem. Like when I'm hand-feeding baby parrots, I never feed them until their crop is empty, if I do I just gave myself ten thousand problems! At her age try 16oz a day.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Lol!! Ok can I do like 1 cup? 

One cup has 8 ounces in it. 

I truly honestly don't think too much is the problem! Lol my mom is constantly saying "feed her more, she looks skinny!!" But she won't take any more.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok she just drank 2 ounces. Fighting me of course.
And still coughing.. Is it possible her trap door isn't working..?:/


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Do you mean 1 cup per feeding? Or one cup marking on the bottle? 
I'd try to feed her 4oz and then four hours later give another 4oz, repeat again in 4 hours and again in another 4 hours. Let her sleep through the night with no bottle.
If she was drinking say an ounce every hour, and you fed her all hours of the day, that's a bit too much milk.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Haha, posted at the same time 

If she was fighting you about eating, she probably just went to inhale and some liquid got in her lungs. Like when you're drinking something, and it "goes down the wrong pipe", if you ever heard that expression....that's what happened


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Lol heard and experienced it tooooo many times!! 

I haven't fed her in the middle of the night in the past few nights and the latest I feed her is 10 pm because I go to sleep lol. Usually her last feed is around 9/930 pm though. 
She just passed out. She sleeps a lot! lol 
But she is really jumpy! So that's good!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

8 ounces for her seems a bit much....Like little bits said, 4 oz might be better. Somethingis not right when they choke while eating, maybe trying to get too much down her at once.....here is a good article on over feeding newborns...it really helps explain why feeding the right amount is important...
at five days old she should be playful and energetic, but will sleep several small naps a day...
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/overfeedingnewbo.html


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry!!!! I meant to say 1 cup to mark it on the bottle. 
I marked 4 ounces then 8 ounces so I got a good idea. 
She likes when the bottle has more in it than less so I fill it up to the 8 and look Inbetween the 4 and the 8. If that makes sense. 

The thing with her is she will not eat everything in the bottle like a normal bottle baby does. 
When I say she fights me, I mean that she screams and backs up and isn't a happy camper. 
Even if she is suckling on it (what she rarely does) I have to keep it in her mouth (not forcing) otherwise shell walk around an it'll fall out of her mouth. 

Thank you for the article though!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im puzzled as to why she would fight you on the bottle..maybe try having her sit on your lap..back legs tucked, front legs out one hand support her chin up while the other slips the bottle in and holds it..sometimes they need that extra security..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I like to get on the ground and be over the baby. Basically be on my hands and knees. That way I can put my legs in a V or X position so they can't back up far and my body is over the baby like they would be if they went under mama. Much more control and the babies seem to like to be under you better.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Bad news.. I've tried both those ideas. 

I think I have tried everything:/ 
I'm puzzled as to why she would fight it too. She tries to nurse on everything else except the bottle!!! 

Thanks for the ideas though:/


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

We all know goats are weird and picky.
Could it be as simple as changing the bottle? Like a bucket with a nipple on it or a different shaped bottle? If she tries to nurse on other things, maybe she needs something different than the bottle you have.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

emilieanne said:


> Bad news.. I've tried both those ideas.
> 
> I think I have tried everything:/
> I'm puzzled as to why she would fight it too. She tries to nurse on everything else except the bottle!!!
> ...


I have always had to cover their eyes til they got used to nursing the bottle


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I will try covering her eyes!!! 

Amy- I have used coke and dr.pepper bottles. 
I'm pretty sure it's not the shape!:/ 
Maybe it's the nipple? Should I try the black sheep nipple? I've been using the red Prichard nipple. 
(Lol you know you live on a farm when you talk about nipples and it's not weird) sorry, I had to. Someone brought that up earlier. 
Any way, she is VERY picky! At night there must only be one light on. She prefers country music. Usually Scotty mcreery. **great choice** 
She likes her "food" warm or at room temp. 
Not outside during the hours of 11-2 unless she's going potty. 
Ugh. There's more but you know.. I'm tired! Haha


----------



## Angel (Sep 5, 2012)

Have you tried just regular human baby bottles? I use those with my bottle feed babies and they take to the nipples pretty well. Just a suggestion.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you ever bottle fed before? Sometimes it is technique.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I think I might have to try the human bottles! Thanks for that!! 

Ksalvango, I have bottle fed before. Quite a few times. 
It's also not my first time bottle feeding them directly off the dam.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My little raffle buckling would about drown with Prichard nipple no matter how small I made the hole. I ended up using the gray lamb bar nipple for him.


----------



## Angel (Sep 5, 2012)

It usually takes a day or so for them to take it. Most of my babies are between 2 and 7 days old when I get them. You will have to take a small knife and slide it thru the nipple, otherwise she will have to work to hard to get the milk out. Just cut it a little bit at a time, you don't want the hole to be to big.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I think I'm going to switch to the sheep/lamb nipple. Thanks guys!! 
I've had her on the bottle since 4th of July so it's not like she's that new:/ 
But I guess the electrolytes did the trick!!! 
She ate 5 ounces at 8 this morning. I know I should have stopped her at 5 but she had been up since 6 crying and her tummy was still sunken in. 
But after I put the nipple in her mouth she didnt need any more assistance!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

you can also put a bit of honey on the nipple..that yummy taste gets them going ...a little extra electros wont hurt..its not hard to digest as milk


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Alright. 

I noticed when I took her out to go potty that her poo was a darker color?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok. Sheep's nipple worked perfect.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Yaaay


----------

